# Nesting box



## Gary (Mar 30, 2019)

What size/ dimesions do I need to build a nesting box for a new Zealand?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

12" wide x 16" long is the size we made for our NZ '  with the corner open and 2" lip so no kits crawl out


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2019)

Do you by chance have a picture? Im setting up my tools now to build


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 30, 2019)

Here are some ideas   I prefer the first one, but the other might work better for someone else's needs!

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/rabbit-equipment/build-nestbox-wood-plan/

http://homesteadlifestyle.com/diy-rabbit-nest-box/


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 30, 2019)

Gary said:


> Do you by chance have a picture? Im setting up my tools now to build



We build ours with a full top and open bottom, that sits on rabbit wire...because we live in florida, it provides shelter in the rain, and  when they kit we use a 1" layer of hay as air flow is needed in our climate....most often they will hang out on top of the box when bigger ...


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> We build ours with a full top and open bottom, that sits on rabbit wire...because we live in florida, it provides shelter in the rain, and  when they kit we use a 1" layer of hay as air flow is needed in our climate....most often they will hang out on top of the box when bigger ...


I like the tops on the boxes too...the does can actually get away from their kits when they're older and begging for milk haha!


----------

